# New N.I Valet Pro Stockist now in Belfast!



## thecarcompanyni

:newbie: Hello folks, Charles Casey here from The Car Company in Belfast, proud to announce we are now officially Valet Pro stockists here in Northern Ireland. 
So as it says we now hold and supply a great range of products from Valet Pro which we all know are fantastic, although living in Northern Ireland we usually had to pay ridiculous currier/postage costs. 
The Car Company is based in Maryland Industrial Estate Belfast, Ballygowan Road. (just past Roselawn Cemetery).
Our premises are based alongside DPD courier so if postage is required we will be able to do this at the best rate possible. 
Any orders over £50 pounds will be offered a free delivery up to a 15 Mile radius from our unit which is BT23 6BL and will delivered by ourselves.

A quick list here of products in stock... more to arrive.

PH Neutral Snow Foam 5L £18.99

Bilberry Alloy Wheel Cleaner 5L £26.99

Dragons Breath 5L £64.99

Beading Marvellous wax £34.99

Odour Eater 500ml Spray bottle £5.99

Leather Soap 500ml £8.99

Leather Protector 500ml Spray bottle £11.99

More products to be added and anything you can see from www.valetpro.co.uk can be ordered in usually within 2 working days.

We will soon have our website up and running with online shop to make purchasing easier so please bare with us for the time being and all products can be shown and demonstrated on our Facebook page...
Facebook/pages/The-car-company/

For any information or to contact us regarding Valet Pro products or any others services @ The Car Company please contact us on..
028 90448540.


----------



## thecarcompanyni

*Valet Pro Dragons Breath*

Valet Pro Dragon's Breath stinks, but that's a good thing!

Its pH neutral Dragon's Breath stinks to high heaven, but that was only way we could ensure it removed the iron deposits found in 'baked on' brake dust from a variety of surfaces including chrome, polished alloy wheels, glass and paint (including clear coats) quickly, safely and effectively.

http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/alloyswheel-1.jpeg.html]

http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/alloywheel2-1.jpeg.html]


----------



## Clueless.1

Happy days. I'll be paying you a visit


----------



## thecarcompanyni

Valet Pro's Beading Marvellous doing its thing on our van, epic in the rain!
£34.99

http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/vanbeading2.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/beadingmarvelous.jpg.html]


----------



## thecarcompanyni

Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam 5L. 
Used as a non caustic pre rinse to remove all dirt from the surface of the paintwork without stripping any wax protection that may be on the vehicle and prepares the surface for washing. 
£18.99

http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/snowfoam1.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/snowfoam2.jpg.html]


----------



## thecarcompanyni

*Valet Pro's Dragons Breath*

Seat Leon covered in road traffic film, tar and fallout, pictures of before/during/after using Valet Pro's PH neutral Dragon's Breath, it does stink to high heaven, but that was only way we could ensure it removed the iron deposits found in 'baked on' brake dust from a variety of surfaces including chrome, polished alloy wheels, glass and paint (including clear coats) quickly, safely and effectively.

Finished off with Valet Pro's Beading Marvellous wax to seal and protect the paintwork for up to 3+ months.

ALL products used are available at The Car Company.
Or to have this carried out on your vehicle contact us for prices...
028 90448540

http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/lean1.jpg.html]



http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/leon3.jpg.html]



http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/leon6.jpg.html]


----------



## chongo

See you soon guys. Chongo


----------



## Damo80

I think I'll be going for a drive up north soon. Do you have a website for mail order?


----------



## thecarcompanyni

Damo80 said:


> I think I'll be going for a drive up north soon. Do you have a website for mail order?


Hi Damo, our website is currently under construction and once up and running we will have a online buying facility to purchase Valet Pro products.

Anything needed in the mean time we can take order over the phone and take a card payment and arrange next day delivery with DPD as they are the warehouse unit beside us.

Hope this helps.

Thanks Charles.


----------



## cooter k

Just found this page.
Have use got your website up & running yet?


----------



## dubb

Another spot 5 mins from me, I'll call by some time for a gander!


----------



## DubImage

Will have to get some snow foam and bits! Trip out I think.


----------



## Jones the boost

BUMP......open Saturdays?


----------

